# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  If U Got LosT And U Could Have 1 Thing What Would It Be

## LiL' bunny fufu

:Confused:   :Big Grin:   :EEK!:   :Smile:

----------


## owl_girl

Some one with me.

----------


## WildGoth

my knife or this website

----------


## Sarge47

My knife, of course.  With my knife I can find a spark producing rock and start a fire, make a spear and snares for food.

----------


## owl_girl

If I couldnt have another person Id want a big dog that can hunt but Id want something living so I dont end up talking to a volleyball named Wilson  :Big Grin:  Though a machete or lighter would be useful I wouldnt be as calm as Id be with a person, especially if that person has skills that I dont. But a dog would help to considering how many uses they have.

----------


## Sarge47

> If I couldnt have another person Id want a big dog that can hunt but Id want something living so I dont end up talking to a volleyball named Wilson  Though a machete or lighter would be useful I wouldnt be as calm as Id be with a person, especially if that person has skills that I dont. But a dog would help to considering how many uses they have.


Actually I thought it was a soccer ball, but you're right, They are usually  inflated.  ;>)  However, if we're restricting the question to "inanimate objects" what would you choose?  Remember, it's just you and the elements.

----------


## troutndeer

my leatherman. With it I have made fire, made traps, shelter, and fishing gear.

One thing I would like to see come out is a leatherman with a flint/steel built in.

----------


## owl_girl

A machete or one of those water bottles with a built in filter, depending on the terrain and climate Im in.

----------


## Sarge47

> A machete or one of those water bottles with a built in filter, depending on the terrain and climate Im in.


Good choice.  I have a short-bladed machete called the Colt Jungle Commander.
According to the text that was with the ad it claimed this was a proto-type for the Navy Seals.  I'll probably only use it in an area of thick brush.  I am looking into Ontario's RTAK-II, it has a 10 inch blade that could double as a machete and Brigade Quartermasters has it at a price of $89.99.  They also carry the RAT-7 which is an outstanding knife but carries a shorter blade.  I'm thinking of double teaming the RTAK-2 with Gerber's LMF Combat knife (about $79.00) and trying to find a double knife sheath for it similar to the one carried by John D. McCann, author of "Build The Perfect Survival Kit."

----------


## Rocky789

My knife, would probably be the thing, make it easy to defend my self, make a hand drill, and catch food when needed.

----------


## owl_girl

Dos a Saw-Back Machete work good, will the saw hold up? If it dos id want one of those. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rocky789

You honestly dont want a knife that big. Trust me on this one. But if one is truly skilled being in a situation without anything should be no problem, and if one is truly intelligent they would never be in a situation where they have nothing.

----------


## owl_girl

> You honestly dont want a knife that big. Trust me on this one. But if one is truly skilled being in a situation without anything should be no problem, and if one is truly intelligent they would never be in a situation where they have nothing.


If I was in the south American rainforest id want a Machete. The Machete in the photo I was using as an example of a saw-back, I wasnt saying that was the one I wanted. I do like the idea of a shorter blade machete because Im afraid id be clumsy with a long one. But a little bowie knife isnt going to get me far in impenetrable jungle. In post #8 I mentioned it would depend on the terrain and climate Im in, obviously I wouldnt use it in the desert or grassland terrain.

----------


## FVR

Of course it would be a knife.  But which one?  For me it would be a longhunters style knife, homemade from an old American made file.

The knife with a rocks sparks great.  Looks like an old butcher knife.  Why American steel, because foreign made files just plain suck for sparks.

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

4 me a survival specilast or a leatherman

----------


## Sarge47

> You honestly dont want a knife that big. Trust me on this one. But if one is truly skilled being in a situation without anything should be no problem, and if one is truly intelligent they would never be in a situation where they have nothing.


I don't think it's a matter of intelligence, just re-programing to "Be Prepared."

----------


## Sarge47

> Dos a Saw-Back Machete work good, will the saw hold up? If it dos id want one of those. 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


For a young lady alone it'd probably be pretty good protection from the bad "human" element.

----------


## owl_girl

> For a young lady alone it'd probably be pretty good protection from the bad "human" element.


*Blushes*.

----------


## Sarge47

> *Blushes*.


I'm sorry if I embarrassed you, such was not my intent.  I just figured you were making a logical decision based on the scenario given and your statistics, my bad!

----------


## owl_girl

> I'm sorry if I embarrassed you, such was not my intent.  I just figured you were making a logical decision based on the scenario given and your statistics, my bad!


Lol dont worry about it.

----------


## Rocky789

> If I was in the south American rainforest id want a Machete. The Machete in the photo I was using as an example of a saw-back, I wasnt saying that was the one I wanted. I do like the idea of a shorter blade machete because Im afraid id be clumsy with a long one. But a little bowie knife isnt going to get me far in impenetrable jungle. In post #8 I mentioned it would depend on the terrain and climate Im in, obviously I wouldnt use it in the desert or grassland terrain.


True, I wasnt thinking much out of the box and was only thinking of my own personal situation and the area that I normally stay around where a knife of that size would do more harm then good as compared to a smaller more useable one. 

And Sarge I think my error is the use of a wrong word(s), I should have said common sense instead of intelligent.

----------


## Sarge47

> True, I wasnt thinking much out of the box and was only thinking of my own personal situation and the area that I normally stay around where a knife of that size would do more harm then good as compared to a smaller more useable one. 
> 
> And Sarge I think my error is the use of a wrong word(s), I should have said common sense instead of intelligent.


I think it should be called "UNcommon sense" as it's not all that common.  The way I see it there are those of us who are into this, and those who are not.  The others are the ones we might have to help some day so we need to be ready.

----------


## blewgrass

A beer!  
No seriously, other than necessary clothing and footwear, I think a multi tool like the leatherman wave would be the ticket (the made in USA version)

The flint is good and water bottle not to use the Bear Grylls top three but after all, his survival expert is where that came from.

Steve

----------


## woodzman

That would depend on where I was lost, the time of year, etc. I'd have to say a compass, knife, or fire starter depending on the situation.

----------


## Sarge47

> That would depend on where I was lost, the time of year, etc. I'd have to say a compass, knife, or fire starter depending on the situation.


If the only knife I carried was my Swiss Army Champ then I have a magnifying glass as well as many other tools to help me out.  But it would probably be either my Buck Vanguard or my Ka-bar USMC fighting knife, either one can help me start a fire.  As for direction-finding I can usually figure that out from the North star, my wrist watch etc.

----------


## Tony uk

I would ask for my survival kit as my one thing  :Big Grin:

----------


## woodzman

> If the only knife I carried was my Swiss Army Champ then I have a magnifying glass as well as many other tools to help me out.  But it would probably be either my Buck Vanguard or my Ka-bar USMC fighting knife, either one can help me start a fire.  As for direction-finding I can usually figure that out from the North star, my wrist watch etc.



You pickin' on me Sarge?  :Wink:   Those Swiss Army knives are nice arent they? I've carried one for quite a few years and I don't think a day has gone by that I haven't used it for one thing or another.

----------


## Sarge47

> You pickin' on me Sarge?   Those Swiss Army knives are nice arent they? I've carried one for quite a few years and I don't think a day has gone by that I haven't used it for one thing or another.


I carry the Swiss Army Rucksack model on me constantly!

----------


## SOE digital

_ If U Got LosT And U Could Have 1 Thing What Would It Be_ 

It would definately be my 'tree beater'

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## owl_girl

> _ If U Got LosT And U Could Have 1 Thing What Would It Be_ 
> 
> It would definately be my 'tree beater'
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


What kind of knife is that?

----------


## SOE digital

A tree beater  :Wink: 

Well it's a kukri. A Nepal knife made most famous by the Gurkhas.
The British SAS swear by them for use in the jungle. The blade has many different points of use...depending on what you're doing.

----------


## Sarge47

> A tree beater 
> 
> Well it's a kukri. A Nepal knife made most famous by the Gurkhas.
> The British SAS swear by them for use in the jungle. The blade has many different points of use...depending on what you're doing.


That's the ideal knife for a jungle envirnment or an area with really thick brush.  More of a machete really.  Check out John "Lofty" Wiseman's book:  "The SAS Survival Handbook".  However, for any other situation I'll use a regular hunting knife.  That looks like a top-quality model, BTW.

----------


## ATough

I would take a leatherman multi tool.

----------


## WildGoth

it looks like a boomarang with a blade at the end

----------


## owl_girl

> A tree beater 
> 
> Well it's a kukri. A Nepal knife made most famous by the Gurkhas.
> The British SAS swear by them for use in the jungle. The blade has many different points of use...depending on what you're doing.


Thats an awesome knife. How big is it?

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

isnt it weird how we talk about a thread then get side-tract and talk about somthing the exact oposite

----------


## trax

A satellite phone would be handy, but that notwithstanding, I'd go with a knife. I could make do with pretty much any knife. Owl Girl, a dog might be a bad option if you're in an area with large predators, chances are they'll attack the dog whereas they'll leave a human alone. Wolves, lynx, cougars would all fit that  category.

----------


## owl_girl

> A satellite phone would be handy, but that notwithstanding, I'd go with a knife. I could make do with pretty much any knife. Owl Girl, a dog might be a bad option if you're in an area with large predators, chances are they'll attack the dog whereas they'll leave a human alone. Wolves, lynx, cougars would all fit that  category.


Ive seen some really big dogs. Not that a cougar couldnt kill a big dog but how likely would it try considering they dont like to take risks. Predators go for the week. A good example would be a bear, they are scared of dogs not because dogs are more powerful than they are but because they stand there ground and make ferocious and loud sounds.  I would however worry about wolves getting my dog because they hunt in packs, but if Im there I dont think wolves will try it.  So if a predator sees me and a big brave noisy dog it will probably leave us alone where as if it just sees me alone I look a lot more week to it. Also predators like the element of surprise and considering dogs have better senses and are more alert it could warn me of the presence of a predator giving me the upper hand. And in the sad and unfortunate event the dog dos get attacked at the vary least it has distracted the Predator away from me. Plus they can hunt, keep me warm, be good company and discourage humans with ill intentions. So Im still not convinced a dog is all that bad of an idea.

----------


## trax

I don't mean to harp on it, but one on one, not many dogs are going to take on a cougar or a wolf, and oftentimes, people who claimed they were attacked by wolves, it turned out, that wolves were attacking their dogs. I know of situations where wolf packs have chased after dogsledders. Conversely, I've walked within 25 yards of a wolf in the wild and he followed me just out of curiosity. Bears are generally more bothered by small dogs than big ones because they're harder to swat away.

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

in a weird way i belive both of u

----------


## owl_girl

> I don't mean to harp on it, but one on one, not many dogs are going to take on a cougar or a wolf, and oftentimes, people who claimed they were attacked by wolves, it turned out, that wolves were attacking their dogs. I know of situations where wolf packs have chased after dogsledders. Conversely, I've walked within 25 yards of a wolf in the wild and he followed me just out of curiosity. Bears are generally more bothered by small dogs than big ones because they're harder to swat away.


I agree that wolves can be vary dangerous to dogs, they are intelligent hunters. One method wolves get dogs is by one wolf running out of the woods in front of a dog and his master, once the wolf has the dogs interest the wolf runs back into the woods luring the dog away from the human, once the dog has followed the wolf into the woods the rest of the pack jumps him and its all over.
I dont think a dog would win if it got into a fight with a cougar however I do think a big dog would discourage a cougar from attacking. Ive seen small and big dogs stand up to things that could kill them and yet they were able to ward them off just by there ferocious attitude. Cougars have been known to attack humans and I still think theyd be less likely to if I had a dog. The combination of a dog and human would be more discouraging than just a dog or human alone. And like I said before, at the vary least it could distract the Predator away from me. I still feel safer with a dog then by my self. Though I have to say Id prefer a human instead.

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

ya,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## trax

Very good points, owl girl,  one of the other things that wolves will do is let a female in heat go prancing around in front of dogs to lure them out of town and they (the males obviously, one of the weaknesses of the gender, not necessarily just the species..the gender)  become wolf food. People often underestimate the physical prowess of wild animals. There is one caveat I still want to add though is...it depends on the dog. Unfortunately, these days most dogs can't hunt much better than we can and they're more likely to scare prey away than they are to help hunt it. Remember any animal that you or I would hunt for food is also hunted on a regular basis by those other predators and so has developed pretty keen senses of smell and hearing. A dog that is bred or trained for hunting, by all means. My favorite would still be a dog with its' own satellite phone though  :Smile:   (Call for help Lassie, call 9-1-1, good girl Lassie, good girl,) :Smile:

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

owl girl 
1. r u really a girl
2. i have always wanted to go 2 alaska and ur profile said u wer raised in alaska

----------


## Sarge47

> Ive seen some really big dogs. Not that a cougar couldnt kill a big dog but how likely would it try considering they dont like to take risks. Predators go for the week. A good example would be a bear, they are scared of dogs not because dogs are more powerful than they are but because they stand there ground and make ferocious and loud sounds.  I would however worry about wolves getting my dog because they hunt in packs, but if Im there I dont think wolves will try it.  So if a predator sees me and a big brave noisy dog it will probably leave us alone where as if it just sees me alone I look a lot more week to it. Also predators like the element of surprise and considering dogs have better senses and are more alert it could warn me of the presence of a predator giving me the upper hand. And in the sad and unfortunate event the dog dos get attacked at the vary least it has distracted the Predator away from me. Plus they can hunt, keep me warm, be good company and discourage humans with ill intentions. So Im still not convinced a dog is all that bad of an idea.


Not to mention that if you were really in bad shape and you had to have food or die Fido would make a nice stew.  Okay, before you all start jumping down my throat how many of you saw the film:  "Shackleton"?  Also my wife is part Cherokee and you know what they used to serve honored guests, right?  Finally, we are talking about survival here, right?

----------


## owl_girl

> owl girl 
> 1. r u really a girl
> 2. i have always wanted to go 2 alaska and ur profile said u wer raised in alaska


Lol yes Im rally a girl, why? And yes I was raised in Alaska its a beautiful place and powerful, for example today something happened in Juneau AK where I lived part of the time I was up there. Just a few second ago I got a call from my uncle saying that part of the glacier broke off and is going to flood east Juneau. And as you probably know glacier water is very very cold. Its just another reminder of how powerful nature is, even in the city. Luckily my uncle isnt in that part of Juneau.  He said he felt shaking so my assumption is an earthquake broke it loose.

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

thats so cool

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

not the glacier part

----------


## owl_girl

> Not to mention that if you were really in bad shape and you had to have food or die Fido would make a nice stew.  Okay, before you all start jumping down my throat how many of you saw the film:  "Shackleton"?  Also my wife is part Cherokee and you know what they used to serve honored guests, right?  Finally, we are talking about survival here, right?


If I kill the dog, after I eat him all the food will be all gone, but if he hunts I could get food over a longer span of time and not all at once which would be bad in the summer because he would rot and some would go to waist, and it would be bad in the winter because I could freeze.

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

where do u live now owl girl

----------


## owl_girl

> thats so cool


Just wondering why did you want to know if I was really a girl? That would be pretty weird if my name was owl girl and I wasnt

----------


## owl_girl

> where do u live now owl girl


In Minnesota.

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

i know but some people do stuff like that  like make a USER NAME
                                                                             wicked girl
                                                                           and there a boy

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

i probbly suund like a creep now :EEK!:

----------


## owl_girl

> i probbly suund like a creep now


Well it was an odd question but dont worry about it.
I was just thinking, I hop my user pic doesnt, look like a boy lol

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

huh,,,,,`,,,,,,,

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

o it dosnt

----------


## owl_girl

> o it dosnt


Ok good lol :Big Grin:  . So where are you from, is there god camping?

----------


## LiL' bunny fufu

idaho and yep awesome

----------


## bear

owl girl. I see that you live in Minnesota and that you must like to camp. Have you ever been to the Boundary Waters up around Ely? I have made alot of trips there in the past several years. It is some of the best camping and canoeing in the world in my opinion. bear

----------


## owl_girl

> owl girl. I see that you live in Minnesota and that you must like to camp. Have you ever been to the Boundary Waters up around Ely? I have made alot of trips there in the past several years. It is some of the best camping and canoeing in the world in my opinion. bear


I havent yet but Id like to. The best camping Ive don was in Juneau Alaska when my family didnt have a house so we grabbed a tent and moved into the woods for a month or tow. I was only 6 and I loved it, I thought we should live in the woods every summer lol. The trees were huge, the forest was huge, everything was huge, and no one could ever find me because I always out playing in the woods. Part of the time we were next to the ocean and that was a lot of fun to.

----------


## survival scout

one thing mmm... survival kit should be small waterproof and have everything you need in one small kit but without experience or a good state of mind you'll almost never be as sarge47 (perfect quote from boy scouts) said be prepared

----------


## bayoudad

> If I couldnt have another person Id want a big dog that can hunt but Id want something living so I dont end up talking to a volleyball named Wilson  Though a machete or lighter would be useful I wouldnt be as calm as Id be with a person, especially if that person has skills that I dont. But a dog would help to considering how many uses they have.


At least you won't starve. Dog + large rock  = several meals. :Wink:

----------


## Fog_Harbor

One thing?  A knife or a Kukri, but if i had to have just one, the knife.  Here are mine:

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## trax

> At least you won't starve. Dog + large rock  = several meals.


 With a satellite phone you can order pizza and get a ride out with the delivery guy... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  

go Wolfpack!

----------


## wareagle69

ATTN WOLFPACK

  you have all dissapointed me, what is the one survival tool that you cannot live without?

                      your brain..

 you should have all practised your skills repeatedly under different situations, the question was "what one thing" you can always make knives get food from plants get water stay warm make a shelter all from what nature provides but  if you do not train you brain i dont care what one tool you have you will die.


          always be prepared....

----------


## trax

I think that's just a little unfair bro, if people are out there without a functioning brain...hmmm...never mind... :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## spiritman

Maybe we just all figured that when lilbunnyfufu said " if you could have one thing" that he included every part of what is considered "you". I guess we were just all being silly about it.

----------


## Strider

I'd always take a knife, probably a big like foot long... it can be used for uncountable things... fire making, shelter making, signaling, protection, ...

----------


## reggie31

the knife is the obvious answer... but its not mine.. if i could have anything it would be a satellite phone.. if that answer doesnt count then give me les stroud, he can do all the work for me

----------


## trax

> the knife is the obvious answer... but its not mine.. if i could have anything it would be a satellite phone.. if that answer doesnt count then give me les stroud, he can do all the work for me


If I can take another person I'd pick the Professor from Gilligan's Island, that guy's smarter than MacGyver!

go wolfpack!

----------


## FVR

I'd take Maryann and stay for awhile.

----------


## trax

> I'd take Maryann and stay for awhile.


--she was definitely the one, I always thought her and that professor dude were up to a bit of naughty, lol

----------


## Fog_Harbor

> ATTN WOLFPACK
> 
>   you have all dissapointed me, what is the one survival tool that you cannot live without?
> 
>                       your brain..
> 
>  you should have all practised your skills repeatedly under different situations, the question was "what one thing" you can always make knives get food from plants get water stay warm make a shelter all from what nature provides but  if you do not train you brain i dont care what one tool you have you will die.
> 
> 
>           always be prepared....



Yeah, not to sure I want to be in the woods without my brain.  Went to the alter without it, and look what it got me.

----------


## Strider

> I'd take Maryann and stay for awhile.


Kinda surprising other ppl watch Gilligan's island... lol :Smile:

----------


## Strider

> If I can take another person I'd pick the Professor from Gilligan's Island, that guy's smarter than MacGyver!
> 
> go wolfpack!


But it seems that MacGyver could think of some handy thing to make, like make a compass, or use a bunch of things to make a radio... lol... :Smile:

----------


## FVR

> Kinda surprising other ppl watch Gilligan's island... lol


Hoss, I remember watching it evey night after dinner, the new episodes.LOL.

----------


## trax

> But it seems that MacGyver could think of some handy thing to make, like make a compass, or use a bunch of things to make a radio... lol...


Dude could make a radio out of coconut shells, it doesn't get any better than that. Why didn't he get them all rescued? He was stranded on a desert island and knocking boots with MaryAnn, who'd want to go home?

ROFLMAO

----------


## carcajou garou

My ax, used one for years on line work, can do most things with it.
Had a 1-3/4lb HB Voyageur 24" handle, now a smaller one GB Hunters ax 1-1/2lbs 19" handle.
But I keep thinking if I remembered to take the ax why not my bushpack that it is attached to?

----------


## wareagle69

> My ax, used one for years on line work, can do most things with it.
> Had a 1-3/4lb HB Voyageur 24" handle, now a smaller one GB Hunters ax 1-1/2lbs 19" handle.
> But I keep thinking if I remembered to take the ax why not my bushpack that it is attached to?


lets say for arguments sake something happens to your bushpack?

         always be prepared

----------


## carcajou garou

I would have the ax as the thread allows but if no ax 
Then its into my belt pouch with a ferro rod, compass, SAK and diamond lap.
truly I always have them on me in some place or other.
Be prepared

----------


## wareagle69

well as i posted before your brain is still the best.
 hopefully you are not some gunsel heading off deep in country,i am assuming that most of us(after reading some posts i will not say all of us )are or have been trained or practised at our skills that is the best tool. the wilderness will provide everything that you need to survive.

   always be prepared

----------


## Texan

Like almost all the other posts here my answer is a good knife, not to big and not to small. My favorite is one I had for about ten years now and I always have it with me. Its 8" overall with a little under 4" of that being blade. It has a drop point tip and it is razor sharp. I have used this knife to do everything from making parts for small game traps to field dressing whitetails and even though I have a lot of other good knives it is the one that always seems to end up in my hands when im cutting on something.

----------


## HOP

On first thought I would say a knife for its usefulness and comfot factor, but after looking at the things I can make like a flint knife, cordage, friction fire device, snares etc the one item that can be made but is very time consuming would be a metal container for boiling and carrying water. I supose I could use my brain bucket but it would be a major task to get it ship shape.

----------


## wareagle69

thank you hop for illistrating the point
getting the brain bucket into shape is the point here, i personally feel that a container of some sort as you suggested would be far more bennefical, a sharpe object no matter what enviroment(desert,jungle mountains,forest)is always easy to attain, i see far to many people relying on their knives i wonder what their mental state would be if we took them away from the survivor?

----------


## DEET

Scarlett Johansen :Big Grin:  

Seriously though it would have to be my knife.

----------


## spiritman

I see far too many ppl relying on their brains... I wonder what their mental state would be if we took them away from the survivor... 

Anyways... I like the idea of the metal container a lot and thats something I'll definitely put in my car, but I don't carry one around while I DO have a knife. I wonder all the crazy looks I'd get if I did though... as I walk through Albertsons with a metal pot on my head... Kodak moment!

----------


## HOP

tin foil works many people put it in their PSK the post was you could pick the item, I don't think many people are going to carry a machette around all the time.

----------


## NatureboyAlec

I would bring my flint and steel, because then i could make a fire without too much trouble. I could make a simple knife with some rocks if i needed to. with fire i can not only keep myself warm, but i can dry my clothing, cook meat, boil water, scare off animals, create light, and even use the smoke created or fire itself to create a disstress signal! Fire = pwnage! lol

----------


## marberry

lmfao a machette ...... just stupid , leatherman wave hands down

----------


## owl_girl

> lmfao a machette ...... just stupid , leatherman wave hands down


Not if your in the jungle. Machete is made for a specific terrain and they work for that terrain

----------


## wareagle69

try to see marcrafts side here both he and nba are from manitoba now i have never been but i do not think that there are any jungles there(other than concrete trax) see what i am saying let's tyr not to disect every thing everone says(not picking on you just making a statement)

----------


## trax

No tropical rainforest type jungles in Manitoba. It's always made survival in the wild so much more of a challenge because of the glaring lack of elephant turds. Hey, who's nba? is there another one of the chosen people (Manitobans) here?

----------


## wareagle69

my bad i thought nature boy was from manitaba i forgot my own response to him about euell gibbons being from pennsilvania also,btw the geography should'n be much differnt between penn and manitoba i recomend his books, to me the father(in recent history) of wild edibles. i know owl girl seems knowledgeable in this area might make for interesting reading.

----------


## owl_girl

> try to see marcrafts side here both he and nba are from manitoba now i have never been but i do not think that there are any jungles there(other than concrete trax) see what i am saying let's tyr not to disect every thing everone says(not picking on you just making a statement)


Ok ok. *Pouts* just kidding :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

don't pout to much or trax and sarge will be all over me.

----------


## trax

It might make her want to cuddle again  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

with a charging moose? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

----------


## owl_girl

> with a charging moose? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


Umm no thank you  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## trax

Hey hey hey, I'm not a moose...and I don't charge. I don't even have a credit card swiper, so I can't charge...all cuddles are free  :Smile:

----------


## owl_girl

> Hey hey hey, I'm not a moose...and I don't charge. I don't even have a credit card swiper, so I can't charge...all cuddles are free


Ill bet lol

----------


## wareagle69

you wanna talk dangerous i get charged by a hungry moose every night. have you ever seen a calf feed in the wild? basically he will headbut his mothers underside to stimulate feeding. well norms stands high enough right now that when i show up with his bottle he head butts right about.....

----------


## trax

You *REALLY* want to make sure he goes for the bottle there partner :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## wareagle69

you betcha thanfully he is fully weaned now but he still comes a headbutting

----------


## Sarge47

> with a charging moose? hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


One that can snore! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## wareagle69

what sarge ? i truly thought it was funny it was more than an lol they both walked right into it.

 well there goes my command now that sarge showed up .

----------


## Sarge47

> don't pout to much or trax and sarge will be all over me.


I got a feeling Owl Girl can take care of herself, don't forget the "blade" she likes to carry! :Big Grin:

----------


## trax

> well there goes my command now that sarge showed up .


So glad you're back Sarge, the man was literally drunk with  power for about three hours there.

----------


## wareagle69

mad mad i tell you crazy with power i was gonna pt all of them all night, front leaning rest side straddle hop sit ups pull ups 20 mile run 10 mile forced march full gear listen to me i'm the eagl.... what oh ok yes dear i'm doing the luandry right now...

----------


## sam30248

my knife, you can use it for just about anything

----------


## lumpy

Lots of knives mentioned.I'd like to have a knife too.But I can't choose a knife over my U.S.Army issue poncho.If I have to choose between the two,I'll take my poncho.
I hope nobody takes offense to this.We are all at different skill levels.I'd probably just cut myself with the knife anyway.My poncho has kept my dry in the rain and snow on many occasions .Using our ponchos,me and the rest of our squad floated ourselves, our alice packs, and weapons across a water obstacle.My poncho has never let me down.

----------


## scabbyota

My camillus pilot survival knife.

----------


## FVR

I can make a knife.

Like Lumpy, my poncho has saved my cold wet butt more than once.

----------


## smokelessfire

an axe. you cant chop down good sized firewood with a knife(well, you can, but who wants to spend that much time and effort lol!). or lumber for a cabin if lost for a long time. you can also do the ole flint and steel with it.

----------


## U.KMarine-Red4

my webbing, contains everything i need to survive for a month. Failing webbing then Ray Mears

----------


## Sarge47

> my webbing, contains everything i need to survive for a month. Failing webbing then Ray Mears


Welcome aboard, now get over to the introductions page and tell us about yourself, you wouldn't want us all thinking you're a "Numpty" would you? :Wink:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

my knife is all I need the brain im stuck with has served  me well too lmao

----------


## FVR

I can make an ax head.

I can make a knife.

Still sticking with my poncho and I'll add my wool blanky.

----------


## explodingearth

i saw a brown owl in the woods last week. we exchanged glances for 30 minutes or so and then i left. it was pretty cool never seen an owl 20 feet from me before. or ever at all actually

----------


## owl_girl

> i saw a brown owl in the woods last week. we exchanged glances for 30 minutes or so and then i left. it was pretty cool never seen an owl 20 feet from me before. or ever at all actually


Last summer there was a pare of mating owls in the woods on a bluff across the street from my house. Once there babies were old enough to fly I would hike up there around sunset and follow there sounds until I found them, then Id follow them from a distance until it got to dark. Pretty cool experience.

----------


## explodingearth

> Last summer there was a pare of mating owls in the woods on a bluff across the street from my house. Once there babies were old enough to fly I would hike up there around sunset and follow there sounds until I found them, then Id follow them from a distance until it got to dark. Pretty cool experience.


i live in a "luxary" aparartment complex (nightmare) and on my floor there was a planet and in the planter there were 2 little birdies that would fly up (they were really fast) and they started bringing twigs in the planter. soon there was a full nexst there and the 2 birds came and went. then there were some eggs in there. totalled out to 4. 3 of them hatched and i watched em grow up right outside my door lol. then they all left the nest. one egg didnt hatch. i picked it up out of curiousity weeks later and it broke with minimal pressure and rotten egg got on my hands lol. that was stinky

----------


## Beo

I woud take my tracker2 knife, works well in the survival element, now if we're talking people I'd just want someone with common sense and good conversation. If I took a dog I'd end up eating him if I got too hungry, that'd suck cause then I'd have to get a new dog.  :Smile:

----------


## MCBushbaby

I don't know if it's been said yet (I don't feel like reading 7 pages of replies), but how about a helicopter to get me out of there?  Or a plane?  How about a personal locater beacon?

...  Or a rope attached to my waist that leads to the nearest town?  Like the minotaur maze  :Smile:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

my knife is my most important tool with it I will survive

----------


## wareagle69

thanks for illustrating my point several times fvr.
everyone here has a massive fixation with their knives. to me too much dependance on them what would happen if lost or broke?
now i know we have been thru this but just humor the ol eagle here, if you could have anything but your knife what would it be?


      always be prepared.....

----------


## Sarge47

> thanks for illustrating my point several times fvr.
> everyone here has a massive fixation with their knives. to me too much dependance on them what would happen if lost or broke?
> now i know we have been thru this but just humor the ol eagle here, if you could have anything but your knife what would it be?
> 
> 
>       always be prepared.....


The clothes on my back!  Maybe just a loin-cloth!

----------


## FVR

My poncho and wool blanky.

Poncho keeps ya dry.

Wool blanky, cut a hole for the head, find a piece of vine and wrap around your waist.  You have clothes, warm clothes.

It's wool, a sharp rock will make a hole in it.

----------


## Beo

RAMBO!!! Ha Haaa!!!

----------


## woodwose

> Dos a Saw-Back Machete work good, will the saw hold up? If it dos id want one of those. 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


I'd like to see you save the trees. go for a knife with a 6 or 7 inch blade, fixed in a sheath with a small sharpening stone in the pouch. More reasonable to handle.  :Big Grin:  Save this for the equatorial districts...  :Cool:

----------


## FVR

Beo,

Didn't think of that, but you are right.

Even if I had clothes on, still take my poncho and blanky.

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

Iam originally from Sandstone MN which is about 60 miles south of Duluth and grew up going to the Boundry waters and the Ely area, is my all time favorite area

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

if I dont have a knife on me is only because Iam butt arse naked lol

----------


## wareagle69

damn, you ppl can be thick headed sometimes.

 i am always carring a knife also, but lets just say aliens came and took your knife in the middle of the night, is fvr here the only other one cabable and comfortable of making a knife.

 you guys have inspirided me though, when i start up my courses i am going to take every ones knife from them, then see how they react first mentally then phyically, cause from this thread every one seems to have a real dependance on it.

    always be prepared...

----------


## Sarge47

> damn, you ppl can be thick headed sometimes.
> 
>  i am always carring a knife also, but lets just say aliens came and took your knife in the middle of the night, is fvr here the only other one cabable and comfortable of making a knife.
> 
>  you guys have inspirided me though, when i start up my courses i am going to take every ones knife from them, then see how they react first mentally then phyically, cause from this thread every one seems to have a real dependance on it.
> 
>     always be prepared...


Just give them an egg and a cup of milk.

----------


## wareagle69

never heard from him again wonder what happened

----------


## owl_girl

> you guys have inspirided me though, when i start up my courses i am going to take every ones knife from them, then see how they react first mentally then phyically, cause from this thread every one seems to have a real dependance on it.


Lol thats hilarious. Post how it goes.

----------


## owl_girl

> I'd like to see you save the trees. go for a knife with a 6 or 7 inch blade, fixed in a sheath with a small sharpening stone in the pouch. More reasonable to handle.  Save this for the equatorial districts...


I wasnt thinking about my area when I listed it. Id only use it in the environment it was designed for. You must have just seen the picture and jumped on it without reading my other posts, others have also. But did I not say it would depend on the terrain in my other posts? Ive explained it to others also. Why dos everyone automatically think Im stupid enough to carry that around in my home rang? If I said I wanted a camel that would be appropriate for the desert right? Since I like to travel and I plan on traveling more I dont just think of my area in these questions. The Machete is the perfect survival tool for what its designed for. If I was in the juggle like terrain a regular knife wouldnt be my choice.

----------


## Smok

I have to ask ,have any of you ever had to cut your way though brush you will want a long blade and gloves  and maybe lather gantlets . Yes a short machete is better for carrying but for real work you need a real machete . I would never be without one , better a good machete then an Axe for the a short term wilderness stay that is .Why ? Well have you every tried to cut green willows  1" or less around with an Axe ,very hard to do and to cut anything green is hard for that matter . I'm out there all the time and after reading some of your post I'm beginning to wonder how many of you really know what your taking about I do love this site but if you have very little  time in the woods maybe you should not post . Most of  the world uses a full size machete the only place that I know of that does not is in Asia and that is another story

----------


## HOP

I use a  machete with a saw back to clear trails around the local trout lake and it works great beter than an axe . I am not going to get stuck some where with just one item I might end up with no items but other wise I am going to have several things . with no items I got to get my brain in gear and make stuff fire first then shelter then knife then container then cordage forage as hunger dictates.

----------


## Sarge47

> I have to ask ,have any of you ever had to cut your way though brush you will want a long blade and gloves  and maybe lather gantlets . Yes a short machete is better for carrying but for real work you need a real machete . I would never be without one , better a good machete then an Axe for the a short term wilderness stay that is .Why ? Well have you every tried to cut green willows  1" or less around with an Axe ,very hard to do and to cut anything green is hard for that matter . I'm out there all the time and after reading some of your post I'm beginning to wonder how many of you really know what your taking about I do love this site but if you have very little  time in the woods maybe you should not post . Most of  the world uses a full size machete the only place that I know of that does not is in Asia and that is another story


I think most of these people know what they're talking about and even if they don't are welcome to post.  Then there are also those who are learning. I'm sure if this site doesn't meet with your satisfaction you might try others.  Please, if you decide to stay, don't insult the other members, thank you.

----------


## MCBushbaby

> I have to ask ,have any of you ever had to cut your way though brush you will want a long blade and gloves  and maybe lather gantlets . Yes a short machete is better for carrying but for real work you need a real machete . I would never be without one , better a good machete then an Axe for the a short term wilderness stay that is .Why ? Well have you every tried to cut green willows  1" or less around with an Axe ,very hard to do and to cut anything green is hard for that matter . I'm out there all the time and after reading some of your post I'm beginning to wonder how many of you really know what your taking about I do love this site but if you have very little  time in the woods maybe you should not post . Most of  the world uses a full size machete the only place that I know of that does not is in Asia and that is another story


Define your "bush"...  because in the tropics and equatorial rainforests your point is 100% valid.  But the undergrowth in a deciduous or pine forest does not need to be hacked and slashed away at in order to traverse.  True an axe is not made for cutting small-diameter green stems, although a properly sharpened axe can and will do the job easily... just with that much more energy involved in swinging it.  You also don't need leather gloves or "gauntlets" unless your hands are so virgin you'll get blisters within a half hour of use.

----------


## Beo

"Originally Posted by Smok  
I have to ask ,have any of you ever had to cut your way though brush you will want a long blade and gloves and maybe lather gantlets . Yes a short machete is better for carrying but for real work you need a real machete . I would never be without one , better a good machete then an Axe for the a short term wilderness stay that is .Why ? Well have you every tried to cut green willows 1" or less around with an Axe ,very hard to do and to cut anything green is hard for that matter . I'm out there all the time and after reading some of your post I'm beginning to wonder how many of you really know what your taking about I do love this site but if you have very little time in the woods maybe you should not post . Most of the world uses a full size machete the only place that I know of that does not is in Asia and that is another story."

I don't trek in a jungle, I'm 99.9% of my time in the wilds of the American wilderness, so no I have never used a machette, in fact in Ranger school while in the florida swamps of Elgin Air Farce base we never used a machete just a hatchet, but in the Army's School of the America's (Jungle School) in Panama we used machete's for some things and a hatchet for others. I don't take a machete with me hardly ever, sure as heck not in the "wilds" of Ohio, never used it the Grand Tetons when camping, or in Tennessee or Kentucky. Hmmm, no you don't always need a machete. And I am in agreement with Sarge, anyone should be allowed to post and you should take what is said with a grain of salt if you don't believe them, and there are a lot new people to wilderness here. 
Also I take offense to you saying "your begining to wonder what we really know" I don't give two s**t's if you believe what I gotta say, I got nothing to prove to you, but if you read the words of say... Mitch, FVR, WarEagle, and others to name a few you'll see they know what they're talking about, so read more threads before you speak like that please.

----------


## trax

> I'm out there all the time and after reading some of your post I'm beginning to wonder how many of you really know what your taking about


Well, thank the stars that we've got *you* here to get us all sorted out. (I've always wondered if people can recognize sarcasm in a printed message, well here's everyone's chance.)

----------


## Smok

Well I did not mean to up set you so , what I have read of you boy s's post has been of help to someone but there have been others on here that do not seem to want to help they make fun or give bad advise .. The brush that live in is full of black berries all along the rivers and I for one would dearly love to see you out there with out gloves or machete.. If you well take note I did not name names nor point a finger at anyone  All I did was make a simple observation.. I did not say they COULD not post I said MAYBE SOME SHOULD NOT post ..If you do not know don't say anything at all that is what I mean

----------


## eddiec

I'd probably have to go with my leatherman tool, and or my KA Bar. Just one, right? Ok then, my Ka Bar...

----------


## wareagle69

i give up on all of you(cept you fvr)do none of you have any maginaton atall well i'm taking my flintknapping and going home i'm done with this thread...

----------


## FVR

Well, since I chase wild hogs into the thickets, I don't use a machette but rather choose to use a pair of hand pruning shears.

They work great, can cut up to an inch, there is no major motion to scare critters, and best of all again, you can be as quiet as you want.

Now, back up to 1984, Panama jungle, yup, did not go anywhere without my full size highly sharpened machette.  Came in handy not only for cutting our way through the very thick jungle environment, but was an extra hand in getting coconuts down.  

Did not use them much in the mountains, but hey, been in some pretty thick crap in the mountains.

My view, if you want to carry a machette, great.  If not, great.  I'm not here to pass judgements just pass out some info and take in info.

Oh yeh, by the way, I can gaurantee that if you are swinging a machette, ax, pick, sledge, or a variety of other damaging weapons and wearing gloves, I will be back at the truck.  Too many greenhorns wear gloves, swing sharp objects and them thar objects go flying.  That is the only time I will take of my wedding ring.

----------


## explodingearth

most of my psyche is hoping that i dont come into this situation but if i ever have a serious run in with a grizzly im thinking my machete and large baton will come in handy

----------


## Sarge47

Well, at least Owl Girl is with you on that one for sure.  IF, and I repeat again, IF I was inclined to use a machete in the Bush, (Yes I have one, and even sent a Colt Jungle Commander back to A.G. Russel for a full refund, whatta peicea crap!) I'd pick Ontario's RTAK-II.  Here's the thing to remember dawg, we got all types here, and they get by just fine.  Prove yourself 1st before preaching to others, okay?

----------


## Smok

You got it boss

----------


## dilligaf2u2

Back on topic.

I would want(for this area) a water filter! I never leave the house without a knife of some kind, so that is covered. Fire is there if I need it( I know how). The water filter would come in handy and it is not something I carry with me. 

Don

----------


## zaebra

I can knap a knife, axe, spear tip, and arrow heads. I can carve a bow with the knife.  I can make fire any number of ways.  I can read trail signs and the sun and stars to find direction.  I can make warm clothing out of plants and animals if needed.

Many of us are educated enough to survive with nothing, so a purist like me sees anything at all as a luxury to make surviving easier.  One of the more difficult aspects of survival is supplying food, so I would focus on that one thing to make easier and bring a gun of some sort.

The difference between using a stone knife and steel knife is significant, but the different between using a green survival bow and a scoped rifle is massive.  A gun would turn several days of hard tracking and hunting into potentially only a few hours.

Keep in mind I've never hunted with a gun, only a camera, so take it for what it's worth.

----------


## explodingearth

a love or a knife... hmmm

----------


## Borelli

A good fixedblade knife

----------


## Ole WV Coot

1. Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders
    NOPE??? Then I would want my Ek edge & 1/2. If I have my pants on I will always, and I mean always have my SAK & my SOG Flash II. Overkill you say on the blades? Me, I don't think so.

----------


## Rick

Hands down. A good quality, full tang knife.

----------


## trax

> 1. Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders
>     NOPE??? Then I would want my Ek edge & 1/2. If I have my pants on I will always, and I mean always have my SAK & my SOG Flash II. Overkill you say on the blades? Me, I don't think so.


no such thing as overkill on the blades OleWV.

----------


## Sarge47

> 1. Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders
>     NOPE??? Then I would want my Ek edge & 1/2. If I have my pants on I will always, and I mean always have my SAK & my SOG Flash II. Overkill you say on the blades? Me, I don't think so.


Now you're sounding like me. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I think just maybe that's how "Ole VW Coot" got to live so long to put the "Ole" in front of his name! :Big Grin:

----------


## Gray Wolf

I took time and thought about whether one of my knives 4.5" - 5", or my Leathermen Wave. Yes the Wave has lots of tools, but for hunting, digging, chopping and protection, The Wave doesn't "cut" it (sorry had to), So it's one of my knives.

----------


## Pan

I would choose rope or cordage. A machette would be good to have for sure, but lashings are only good for so much and it takes me a while to make enough cordage that is usable fishing or trapping. I could make a useable stone knife for cutting through sapplings and flakes for cutting line. Just my thought on it.

----------


## RBB

I would want an axe.

----------


## wildWoman

My dog Blizzard because he apparently has an internal GPS and leads me home or back where we started on command.

----------


## klkak

If I was truely lost I'd want my "Satelite Phone"

If I was lost on purpose my choice would be different.

----------


## Sourdough

Estwing axe.................

----------


## Loftyjr

Its all about the knife

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

my knife is all I need

----------


## Rick

I guess it would depend on where I got lost but a topo map would probably right up there.

----------


## crashdive123

One thing?  Fully stocked RV.

----------


## klkak

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aint getting lost with a fully stocked RV called taking a vacation?

----------


## crashdive123

Not according to my wife.  It's called not listening to reason. :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

I suppose her idea of "Roughing it" is having to pick up the phone to call "Room service"?

----------


## beerrunner13

There ya go Crash, if I was lost with one thing is the.... never mind a sat phone becuse I would never be caught with one thing...oh can I change it to my full backpack?

----------


## klkak

Through out the history of man we have been constantly improving the tools that help us survive. I would rather use a knife made of good steel then one made of stone. If I were truely lost I would want something that would get me out of that situation as fast as posible. In a life or death survival situation I cant think of anything that can get you get you found faster then a Sat phone. The whole point to survival skills and equipment is to get you out of the survival situation as fast as possible in the best physicle, mental and emotional health as possible. I think that people confuse survival skills and bushcraft skills. Bushcraft is the ability to live in the wild and survival is the ability to get out of the wild.

----------


## crashdive123

> The whole point to survival skills and equipment is to get you out of the survival situation as fast as possible in the best physicle, mental and emotional health as possible. I think that people confuse survival skills and bushcraft skills. Bushcraft is the ability to live in the wild and survival is the ability to get out of the wild.


Well said.  It's all about being prepared.  (where's Wareagle when you need him)

----------


## Assassin Pilot

What would I bring? Let's see....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Buddha443556

I'd want the sun to rise, I always get lost at night.

----------


## Rick

"Dude, we are so lost."
"For sure. We must be miles from anywhere."
"Now what are we going to do? We could die out here."
"No way. (rummages through back pack and pulls something out).
"Sat phone! Sweet!"
(punching numbers on phone) "Domino's? Yeah, I'd like a large pepperoni pizza for delivery."
"That's awesome. We'll just catch a ride back with the delivery guy AND have pizza."
"Always be prepared, man."

----------


## klkak

Rick you are a real funny guy.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Send cash!!!!!

----------

